# What ya wearing?



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sat here in a red thong, donkey jacket, green Barbour wellies, one white sock and a grey flat cap.

I'm having a night in for a change.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Piccies please :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont have a camera to hand. :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hollister top, Road baggy cords, Etnies lo-cut trainers and a Quiksilver baseball cap! Casual Friday needless to say - have to wear suits all week!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sod all just had a bath and letting dangly bits dry natural like


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

way too much information :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> way too much information :lol: :lol: :lol:


stinky asked i told lol.............you convoying down on the 8th hun?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

oh yes I am  are you?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

STTink said:


> I dont have a camera to hand. :lol:


Use your iphone or mobile!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> oh yes I am  are you?


am picking old boss up at junction 9 m5 so can ride down with us till we pick adam up at j12 if u want


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes I am  are you?
> ...


yeah, can do this way, as long as you will give me a postcode or clear instructions were to go :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


yeah nps hun will sort it nps a good gew weeks yet. you not coming to the roling road bash in tewksbury on the 28th?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

yellow diamonds


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> yellow diamonds


Is that a euphamism for something?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

STTink said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > yellow diamonds
> ...


The question was: "What ya wearing?" My answer is : yellow diamonds


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


and where............nooooooooooooooooooo hold answer Dani we too posh for this smut tbh


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes. Don't know why, but yellow diamonds sounds like a euphamism for something, like pearl necklace. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yellow diamond necklace


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Yellow diamond necklace


on ya own now lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow diamond necklace
> ...


On me own always :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How long has that yellow pearl/diamond necklace been around your neck Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> How long has that yellow pearl/diamond necklace been around your neck Dani?


Two questions Abi: :wink: 
I bought a pearl necklace with diamonds, emeralds, sapphires and rubies years ago and wear it on and off.

I bought the yellow diamond necklace back in Feb this year and hardly ever take it off. Yellow diamond makes us more considerate and thoughtful and enhances love for others. Check for other properties here
http://www.charmsoflight.com/diamond-he ... rties.html


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody explain. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Easy.
For starters I love the look of yellow diamonds. 

But more than that, diamonds as such enhance love but can make a person react pretty hard and selfish.
Yellow is the colour of the solar plexus; that is where our feeling (for self and others) resides. 
Yellow diamonds (apart from being beautiful) then instil love for others while still making sure that we don't neglect ourselves. 

BTW, I make healing stone jewellery to help with various conditions
http://www.mindandbodytherapies.co.uk/h ... aling.html


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Please. Google definitions of "pearl necklace".


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> Please. Google definitions of "pearl necklace".


i could answer but Dani is a lady so wont stink m8


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

STTink said:


> Please. Google definitions of "pearl necklace".


Sorry, I said diamond. NOT pearl!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phew


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes. I know. But my brain went down the pearl necklace route. I thought yellow diamonds was a euphemism for some kind of water sports. I dont mean polo or swimming either.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

STTink said:


> I thought yellow diamonds was a euphemism for some kind of water sports. I dont mean polo or swimming either.


It's a euphemism for consideration, thoughtfulness and altruistic love.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> It's a euphemism for consideration, thoughtfulness and altruistic love.


Diamonds are just Carbon, like soot, or pencil lead. You can't seriously believe that stuff?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > I thought yellow diamonds was
> ...


I get the same emotions when the missus buys me a pint :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


yeah but your easily pleased rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

manphibian said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It's a euphemism for consideration, thoughtfulness and altruistic love.
> ...


Are you suggesting that soot has the same properties as diamond? Strangely, I've never come across a soot tipped high speed drill :roll:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

HTHP.

What you needed is high temperatures of around 1200 - 1500 degrees, pressure equivalency of between 40,000 and 80,000 atmopheres and some tungsten carbide anvils but no artificially created diamond as yet has come anywhere near the look of a naturally occurring diamond.

No money in it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

STTink said:


> no artificially created diamond as yet has come anywhere near the look of a naturally occurring diamond.


Hence I got the real thing and wearing it all day (again)


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

You and mrs Sttink have a lot in common then. Last night she was wearing a pearl necklace but not this morning. I think I saw it on the pillow case when I woke up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


They are both just Carbon, just the atoms are arranged differently :roll:

Don't think that would affect the amount of 'thoughtfulness' they emit... :-|


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

STTink said:


> You and mrs Sttink have a lot in common then. Last night she was wearing a pearl necklace but not this morning. I think I saw it on the pillow case when I woke up.


Did it go all crusty ? :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

manphibian said:


> They are both just Carbon, just the atoms are arranged differently :roll:
> 
> Don't think that would affect the amount of 'thoughtfulness' they emit... :-|


I see somebody did like his Organic Chemistry at school


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > They are both just Carbon, just the atoms are arranged differently :roll:
> ...


drug dealer then lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah, I'm sure he's the one who's got an honours degree in How To Grow Your Own Weed :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> yeah, I'm sure he's the one who's got an honours degree in How To Grow Your Own Weed :lol:


I wish i was.... might have some money then :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

you prob would puff all of your harvest yourself , would be bongos all day long :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

manphibian said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


"Just"?
D and L Fructose: the same number of C atoms, H and -OH groups. The only difference is that one has an -OH group arranged to the right of the C and the 2 H atoms (Ions in the case of the H), while the other has the -OH group oriented to the left of the other elements.
The physical properties of each are very much different though: one will refract the light to the left, the other one to the right. Pretty important in Physics
[sorry, I'm a chemical engineer by 1st profession and I worked at the Free University of Berlin for umpteen years, so don't tell me that "just" because atoms are arranged differently soot = diamond]
Also: I wouldn't use diamond for water purification. However, the Fullerenes of Shungite are perfect for that purpose trapping impurities within the carbon structure. All are carbon molecules but have very different properties


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Yellow diamond makes us more considerate and thoughtful and enhances love for others. Check for other properties here
> http://www.charmsoflight.com/diamond-he ... rties.html


Must have missed this module in Physics :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

manphibian said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow diamond makes us more considerate and thoughtful and enhances love for others. Check for other properties here
> ...


That's quite ok. We all miss things in our lives :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Dani, check this out :lol:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...tronomers-believe-entire-planet-diamonds.html


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh holy diamonds


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

they do diamonds with holes now?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

in the far corners of the universe they do :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> in the far corners of the universe they do :wink:


where you like you like to poke diamonds is none of my business Dani..........they are sharp mind just be carefull


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Abercrombie t shirt and combat shorts, no diamonds in sight.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > in the far corners of the universe they do :wink:
> ...


Aye aye :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

skitty said:


> Abercrombie t shirt and combat shorts, no diamonds in sight.


friday night forum drunkards lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> skitty said:
> 
> 
> > Abercrombie t shirt and combat shorts, no diamonds in sight.
> ...


just because somebody actually answered on topic, he/she's is branded a drunkard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wore a leopard print bra today under a top which was very see through and didn't realise it until I was out and it was too late to go back home and change! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Wore a leopard print bra today under a top which was very see through and didn't realise it until I was out and it was too late to go back home and change! :lol:


yeah i wore a string vest out once with no pants on.....cops didnt find it funny & was banned from town for the night @ 7.30pm. mind that was a fancy dress crawl & i was in my 20's


----------

